# Only disappointment with pump



## Jennywren (May 2, 2011)

Only disappointment with pump is they thought my hypo unawareness might improve well its been 7 months and no improvement on that front , i was out on bike and checked blood it was 2.3 and no hypo indications at all , luckily son was with me and made me sit down and treat for hypo and kept checking until bs improved .  Oh well my bs generally have improved 10 fold , cant have it always as they say .


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 2, 2011)

Hi Jenny,
sorry your hypo signs haven't come back 
Can you try a different insulin? Some people find this helps. So might be worth a try if you haven't already.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 2, 2011)

hey, its a shame they havent came back, it must be terryfying........a few of the sunny days last week I was low and didnt feel it, must of been the heat....

the first thing I would try is to run high sugars, have you been doing that, you probably have its just you said your BGs were generally good and much better, if they were really good and on target the chance or speed of them (symptoms) coming back may be longer than expected.........


----------



## Tezzz (May 2, 2011)

Many people have better hypo awareness with animal insulins.

May I suggest you get the opinion of your diabetes team on the subject?


----------



## Jennywren (May 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone for ideas , i think after being diabetic for so long we have just about exhausted all resources unfortunately .


----------



## Cate (May 2, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> Thanks everyone for ideas , i think after being diabetic for so long we have just about exhausted all resources unfortunately .



Hiya,

I did manage to get my signs back while pumping, but it took about 3 months of running BS higher than normal - basically never dropping below 5 - to do it.  VERY hard work, but have to say it's made a big difference.  I now get signs at mid to low 3s rather than not till 1.something.

I'd definitely have a chat with your team if you haven't already.


----------



## FM001 (May 3, 2011)

A change in insulin may well work and restore your hypo awareness, failing that the standard advice is to run your blood glucose slightly higher for a few weeks which should bring back some recognition.


----------



## Liz! (May 4, 2011)

Animal insulin does work in most cases, BUT you have to keep your BS above 5, as has been said, ALL the time, no hypos! With me, that's impossible, and I've never regained my awareness. 

Jenny, I have been ona pump sonce 2000, and have only recently (on CGM) been brave enough to cut the basal rate. I have found that I need to put my basal rate down to only 5% and I have to suck sweets the whole time if I go walking with my dog. I have never been able to bike ride as my BS falls too much and I can't eat enough to keep it high enough to function, but if I was going to ride a bike I'd turn the pump off.


----------



## Adrienne (May 4, 2011)

Hi Jenny

I am confused as to why they thought your awareness would come back by using a pump?

Unfortunately lots lose their awareness.   Some get it back but others don't.  I am led to believe that the best way to try is to run slightly higher than normal avoiding all hypos.  Sometimes the body just gets used to being low ish and so doesn't respond or feel hypos.   If you run a bit higher than normal for a while your body is supposed to get used to that and then when a hypo comes along it will be shocked and you will get symptoms.   In theory !


----------



## Liz! (May 10, 2011)

It's the brain that gets used to the low blood sugar level, and adapts. There were experiments done on mice.


----------

